# How much should I tip housekeeping (extended-stay property)?



## Dave M (Jun 13, 2008)

I am staying at a Candlewood Suites (owned by the Crowne Plaza / Holiday Inns company) property for five weeks as I transition from my old home in MA to my new home in SC. I don't have a clue as to how much to tip housekeeping.

I have a studio apartment with a full kitchen. I get housekeeping service once each week, which includes the same service one gets daily in a hotel - change of towels and linens, clean the bathroom and kitchen area, vacuum, etc.

I normally tip $2 to $3 for the daily housekeeping service I get in a hotel, depending on the hotel. I tip about $20 when I check out of a week's stay at one of my timeshares (no daily service). 

My first maid service was due today. When I left this morning, I battled with myself as to how much to leave. I won't tell you yet how much I decided upon.

Based on the facts and my (not your) usual tipping pattern, how much should I tip each week?


----------



## thunderbolt (Jun 13, 2008)

Since it's only once a week,  a more involved and thorough cleaning, I would say $10.00. If it's a poor job, next week will be only $5.00


----------



## Icarus (Jun 13, 2008)

I think $5 is enough, Dave. These things are so subjective, it's really up to you.

-David


----------



## catwgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

$10 sounds about right.

So Dave ... you're retired now?  Lucky guy!!  Enjoy!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with Thunderbolt!


----------



## swift (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with $10 but like it was stated above it is subjective. Is it just you staying there and will you be gone most of the time and eating out where the largest chore would be changing the bedsheets? If you are doing little more than just sleeping there maybe $5 would be fine. If you are going to be cooking where more extensive work would need to be done in the kitchen then $10.


----------



## Present (Jun 13, 2008)

*$5-6 is enough*

Like you I usually tip $2-3 per day in a hotel for 1-2 people.  If she's only cleaning your place once per week, $5-6 is plenty.:whoopie:


----------



## debraxh (Jun 14, 2008)

I think you're generous and would probably tip $10, but I think $5 is adequate.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 14, 2008)

Many thanks for the helpful replies. I left $5, on the theory that the studio doesn't require much more work than a standard hotel room would. I might increase it to $10 per cleaning if something especially good happens!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 14, 2008)

DaveM.   Good luck on your move to HHI.  Welcome to the South.


----------

